# Maclarens Imperial Cheese



## CaptainSandune (Jan 10, 2015)

Dug this in a turn of the century site in Pensacola FL, seems like a small container to sell cheese in.  Any info?


----------



## luckiest (Jan 10, 2015)

Canadian product, it is still available.  it is a kind of spreadable cheese.  I like it.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 10, 2015)

A reliable biography of Alexander MacLaren is to be found here:http://www.biographi.ca/en/bio/maclaren_alexander_ferguson_14E.html The milk glass cheese spread jars come in a few sizes. There are also clear glass and pottery variants. Labelled versions are extra nice.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 12, 2015)

Well I appreciated this type of application.  I have a Blown-In-The-Mold little 2-1/2" tall milk glass container with the lower part of it made with a basket weave pattern.  I have four  or five bottles made this way, and can't help wondering if this one was for a special cheese.  It doesn'seam like a cosmetic.RED Mathews


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 19, 2015)

Lots of different Maclaren's Cheese Products, Worthpoint.Some on eBay.Alexander Ferguson MacLarenOlder posts, HERE, HERE, & HERE.


----------

